# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  چطور از مرورگر بریو (Brave) پول دربیاوریم؟

## wazinx

*مرورگر بریو (Brave) چیست؟*

 لازم است پیش از توضیح درباره نحوه *پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (**Brave)*،  با ویژگی‌های آن آشنا شوید. این مرورگر، در سال ۲۰۱۵ توسط برندان آیک  (Brendan Eich) و برایان باندی (Brian Bondy) راه‌اندازی شد. به اعتقاد  بنیان‌گذاران این مرورگر اصلی‌ترین مشکل در فضای اینترنت، تبلیغاتی است که  به‌صورت ناخواسته و اجباری به کاربران نمایش داده می‌شود. آن‌ها برای  مقابله با تبلیغات اجباری در فضای اینترنت، مرورگر خود را به شکلی طراحی  کردند که مهم‌ترین اصل در آن‌، حفظ حریم خصوصی کاربران و جلوگیری از  تبلیغات نا‌خواسته باشد.

*۳ روش برای پول درآوردن از مرورگربریو (Brave)*

 برای *پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (**Brave**)،* راه‌های مختلفی وجود دارد که حتی کاربران عادی نیز می‌توانند با استفاده از آن‌ها درآمد داشته باشند. این ۳ راهکار موارد زیر است:

مشاهده تبلیغات از طریق ایردراپ (Airdrop)از طریق تولید محتوا در این مرورگر 

*۱- پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (Brave) تنها با مشاهده تبلیغات!*

 همان‌طور که گفتیم، راه‌اندازی مرورگر  بریو با هدف جلوگیری از تبلیغات اجباری در فضای اینترنت انجام شد. در همان  دوران بود که ارز‌های دیجیتال بسیار مورد توجه مردم قرار گرفتند و همین  موضوع، باعث شکل گرفتن ایده‌ای جدید از سوی یکی از سازندگان این مرورگر شد. برندان آیک، ایده مثلثی را مطرح کرد که  ضلع‌های آن متشکل از شرکت‌های تبلیغاتی، وب‌مستر‌ها و کاربران عادی بود. او  بیان داشت که هر سه ضلع این مثلث، باید در گردش مالی‌ای که از طریق  تبلیغات در این فضا ایجاد می‌شود سهیم باشند. در این ایده، کاربران عادی در  ازای وقت، توجه و حجم اینترنتی که برای مشاهده یک تبلیغ صرف می‌کنند، در  بخشی از گردش مالی ایجاد شده توسط آن تبلیغ سهیم می‌شوند. بد نیست به شعار  این مرورگر نیز توجه داشته باشید: *«در گردش مالی میان تبلیغ دهنده و تبلیغ گیرنده شما به‌عنوان کاربر، باید شریک باشید.»* بااین‌حال، باز‌هم مشاهده تبلیغات در این مرورگر اجباری نیست. تنها افرادی که نسبت به *پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو* (*Brave*)  با مشاهده تبلیغات علاقه‌مند باشند، می‌توانند نمایش تبلیغات در این  مرورگر را فعال کنند. نکته دیگر این است که حتی با وجود این شرایط هم،  میزان تبلیغاتی که در این مرورگر نمایش داده می‌شود بسیار کم‌تر از  مرورگر‌های دیگر است و آن‌ها مزاحم شما نیستند. بریو برای پرداخت سهم کاربران عادی به‌  ازای مشاهده تبلیغات، یک توکن اختصاصی برای خود ایجاد کرد که در ادامه  درباره آن صحبت می‌کنیم: *بت (BAT)؛ توکن اختصاصی مرورگر بریو (Brave)*

 بت (BAT)، نام توکن اختصاصی مرورگر بریو   است. همان‌طور که گفتیم، برای آنکه کاربران عادی نیز سهمی از گردش مالی  ایجاد شده توسط تبلیغات اینترنتی در این مرورگر داشته باشند، توکن بت ایجاد  شده است. اما این توکن چگونه در ازای مشاهده تبلیغات، به کاربران تعلق  می‌گیرد؟ در مرورگر بریو، شرکت‌های تبلیغاتی در  آگهی‌های خود توکن بت را به‌صورت رمزگذاری شده قرار می‌دهند. کاربران با  مشاهده تبلیغات، بخشی از این توکن‌ها را دریافت می‌کنند.

*پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (Brave) با مشاهده تبلیغات*

 برای این‌که بتوانید از طریق مشاهده تبلیغات در مرورگر بریو، کسب درآمد کنید، تنها کافی است این مراحل را دنبال کنید: 
ابتدا این مرورگر را در دستگاه خود نصب کنید.مرورگر را اجرا کرده و روی لوگوی بت (BAT) کلیک کنید.در ادامه برای نمایش تبلیغات در این مرورگر باید گزینه‌های Brave Rewards و Ads را فعال کنید.در نهایت در بخش Ads Setting از بین ۱ تا ۵، تعداد تبلیغاتی که می‌خواهید نمایش داده شود را مشخص کنید. 
 با انجام این مراحل امکان *پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو*  با مشاهده تبلیغات، برای شما فعال می‌شود. با فعال شدن این امکان، زمانی  که شما در‌حال وب‌گردی هستید، نوتیفیکیشن‌های تبلیغاتی دریافت می‌کنید و در  ازای مشاهده آن‌ها، توکن بت دریافت می‌کنید. لازم به ذکر است که این مرورگر تنها ۳۰%  از درآمد حاصل از تبلیغات را برای خود نگه می‌دارد و ۷۰ درصد آن را  به‌عنوان پاداش به کاربران خود می‌دهد. *بخش تبلیغات در مرورگر بریو (Brave) برای همه کشور‌ها در دسترس نیست*

 متأسفانه سیستم نمایشِ تبلیغات این مرورگر، در حال حاضر برای همه کشور‌ها در دسترس نیست. تنها کاربران ۳۰ کشور، امکان *پول درآوردن* را با فعال‌سازی بخش تبلیغات دارند. *چقدر می‌توان با مشاهده تبلیغات در مرورگر بریو (Brave) درآمد داشت؟*

 باید بگوییم، نمی‌توان از سرویس درآمدزایی  تبلیغاتی مرورگر بریو  انتظار زیادی داشت. کاربران عادی، با مشاهده  تبلیغات در این مرورگر حداکثر ۵ دلار در ماه به دست خواهید آورد. همان‌طور  که حدس زدید این مقدار، عدد قابل‌توجهی نیست و نمی‌توان به‌عنوان منبع  درآمدی بالا و مطمئن روی آن حساب باز کرد. البته فراموش نکنید پول درآوردن از این  مرورگر با مشاهده تعداد کمی تبلیغ، بسیار بهتر از مشاهده تبلیغات اجباری،  نا‌خواسته، کلافه‌کننده و رایگان مرورگر‌های دیگر است. *۲- پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (Brave) با تولید محتوا*

 یکی دیگر از راه‌های *پول درآوردن در مرورگر بریو* (*Brave*)،  تولید محتوا است. برای این کار تنها کافی است در بخش Brave Rewards  program for Creators این مرورگر عضو شوید. سپس می‌توانید، هر نوع محتوایی  که در آن تخصص دارید را تولید کرده و به اشتراک بگذارید. به کمک این  قابلیت، کاربران می‌توانند به‌صورت مستقیم به هر تولید‌کننده محتوا یا  سایتی که دوست دارند، توکن بت بدهند و با این کار از محتوای آن‌ها حمایت  کنند. *۳- پول درآوردن از مرورگر بریو (Brave) از طریق ایردراپ (Airdrop)*

*ایر دراپ (Airdrop)، توکن یا کوینی است* که رایگان در اختیار صاحبان *کیف پول های ارز دیجیتال* قرار می‌گیرد. هدف از این کار تبلیغ و ترویج توکن یا رمزارز موردنظر است. هنگام عرضه اولیه برخی ارزها مانند *اتریوم*،  تعدادی را به‌رایگان در اختیار کاربران قرار می‌دهند. برخی از صرافی‌ها  نیز در ابتدا، برای ترغیب کاربران خود، کوین یا اعتبار مجانی به کیف پول  آن‌ها واریز می‌کنند.

برای تشویق افراد به نصب و استفاده از  مرورگر بریو نیز، از استراتژی ایردراپ استفاده می‌شود. در این ایردراپ به  هر کاربر به ازای ثبت‌نام در این مرورگر، سی واحد از توکن اختصاصی این  مرورگر که بت نام دارد، پاداش داده می‌شود. برای دریافت این مقدار توکن،  تنها کافیست بریو را نصب کرده و از آن استفاده کنید. همچنین باید بگوییم،  با انجام وب‌گردی در این مرورگر هر ماه می‌توانید چیزی بین ۲۴ تا ۴۰ بت  پاداش بگیرید. *آیا می‌توان توکن بت (BAT) را به سایر رمزارزها تبدیل کرد؟*

 بله. می‌توانید توکن بت خود را، به سایر  ارزهای دیجیتال تبدیل کنید. برای این کار باید در کیف پول داخلی این مرورگر  که آپ هولد (Uphold) نام دارد، ثبت‌نام کرده و مراحل اعتبار‌سنجی آن را  انجام دهید. در ادامه وارد بخش Rewards مرورگر شده و روی گزینه  Withdraw  Funds کلیک کنید. با این کار توکن‌هایی که به دست آورده‌اید، وارد کیف پول  شما می‌شود. پس از آن، می‌توانید توکن‌های خود را به یک صرافی‌ ارز‌ دیجیتال آنلاین منتقل کرده و آن را به سایر رمزارزها تبدیل کنید.

----------

